# lake erie, 4 walleye all year long 2010



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

heard today that pa and mich have agreed to 4 walleye per day limit all year long and that the powers that be are just waiting for ohio and ny to sign off on it before they make an offical anouncement. anybody hear anything thru the grapevine about this or is this rumor?


----------



## baitwell (Jun 19, 2008)

heard back to 4 in july for the rest of year. info came from mate on charter boat. he told me back in november. i'll wait and see what happens.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

LAKE ERIE WALLEYE AND YELLOW PERCH LIMITS
Starting in 2010, daily limits for walleye and yellow perch will be set on May 1 each year.
A special publication announcing the new limits for walleye and yellow perch will be available at Wildlife
district offices and license outlets starting in April 2010. New limits will also be announced through a
statewide news release, and posted on the Division of Wildlife Web site at wildohio.com.
The following 2009 season limits for walleye and yellow perch will continue to apply ONLY until May 1 2010


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

They really think that many walleye are taken by rod and reel?


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

COmmodore 64 said:


> They really think that many walleye are taken by rod and reel?



Yes ,they do this to sport fishermen and let Canada net the crap out of them.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

OhioMadMan said:


> Yes ,they do this to sport fishermen and let Canada net the crap out of them.


Well...not quite. Canada abides by the Total Allowable Catch set recommendation by the Lake Erie Commission, just like OH, MI, and PA do. It's just that they get their TAC Quota more by netting than we do.

They must really think the population is in dire straits if 2 fish per person per day is going to have much effect.


----------



## falcon2082 (Jun 16, 2008)

COmmodore 64 said:


> They must really think the population is in dire straits if 2 fish per person per day is going to have much effect.


That is what gets me shaking my head.....2 fish per day per angler is what is going to get the numbers back up? Please! Maybe if this doesn't work each angler will get a yearly allowance of how many fish they are allowed to keep for a season. Just think, you get spectacular weather in May and June with light winds for weeks on end, you will done walleye fishing by July 4th once you meet your quota!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

As you know or should know, the walleye migration East was not as it has been in past years. My GUESS is that PA and NY did not see the walleye catch numbers or net count numbers as in the past and have decided that the population considered on an overall basis (OH, PA, NY,CNDA) is in serious trouble. That lack of migration would also account for the banner year we experienced this year in Ohio waters, especially the Central Basin. According to Travis Hartman, Ohio DID NOT take their TAC last year. I think the Ohio ODNR might honor the action of PA and NY just to be cooperative and maintain a good working relationship. Two walleye per day will not keep me off Erie as there are other species that will fill in the gap from a fun standpoint.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

ezbite said:


> heard today that pa and mich have agreed to 4 walleye per day limit all year long and that the powers that be are just waiting for ohio and ny to sign off on it before they make an offical anouncement. anybody hear anything thru the grapevine about this or is this rumor?


I think the daily number is 4 , not 2. Still makes sense to keep the fishery alive. if it was 2, gonna lose alot of income around the lake.


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

They haven't made up their mind and if you believe them, they won't make up their mind until they have all the reports and set the limit beginning in MAY. Ohio hasn't taken a TAC quota for a long time; the netters DO every year. NY and PA may not have had a good fall but ask the guys on here who fish the central basin and Pelee area if they had a good fall. The migration isn't the same every year, nor is anything else involving walleyes -- that's the reason people fish for them


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Why haven't PA., and NY seen the big migration? Simple to answer guys. The last 2 summers have not been near as hot, for near as long as the years prior. The bait fish hung around Lorain, so did the big schools of eye's. They didn't need to find deeper cooler water of PA, and NY to stay comfortable. I am puzzled as to how anyone who fished last year can say the lake is in bad shape population wise. I'll admit, I'm no expert, but I'll also say that the experts obviously aren't either because they can't provide remotely close numbers 2 years in a row, and none of them agree on what is right, or even close. I don't know how many sub 15" fish you guys caught last season, but for every keeper in July, I caught 2 under size. Just my opinion here but the fishermen are the better source of year classes than any research vessel. We as a group cover more water, more depths, in more locations in a days time than a research vessel will in a year. Remember, Sport fishermen give a fish a sporting chance, gill nets don't.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Captain Kevin said:


> Why haven't PA., and NY seen the big migration? Simple to answer guys. The last 2 summers have not been near as hot, for near as long as the years prior. The bait fish hung around Lorain, so did the big schools of eye's. They didn't need to find deeper cooler water of PA, and NY to stay comfortable. I am puzzled as to how anyone who fished last year can say the lake is in bad shape population wise. I'll admit, I'm no expert, but I'll also say that the experts obviously aren't either because they can't provide remotely close numbers 2 years in a row, and none of them agree on what is right, or even close. I don't know how many sub 15" fish you guys caught last season, but for every keeper in July, I caught 2 under size. Just my opinion here but the fishermen are the better source of year classes than any research vessel. We as a group cover more water, more depths, in more locations in a days time than a research vessel will in a year. Remember, Sport fishermen give a fish a sporting chance, gill nets don't.


Agree 100%


----------



## alighthouse (Jul 24, 2006)

roger23 said:


> LAKE ERIE WALLEYE AND YELLOW PERCH LIMITS
> Starting in 2010, daily limits for walleye and yellow perch will be set on May 1 each year.
> A special publication announcing the new limits for walleye and yellow perch will be available at Wildlife
> district offices and license outlets starting in April 2010. New limits will also be announced through a
> ...


I picked up my Lic. for the yr regulations are as it was stated May 1st they will set the daily bag limit


----------



## still casting (Jul 9, 2006)

With the price of gas, this is diffinetely going to hurt, only being able to bag 4 fish. Its the commercial guys that killing the population in my opinion.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

My opinion only.....

I fish Lake Erie about 5 days a week in the spring all the way up into July and even if they make the Limit 0 walleye, I will still fish for the catch and release. To me fishing isn't about having a full freezer (it is nice at times though), but it is about getting out there with your Dad, Mom, kids, grandma, grandpa, buddies, and whoever else and enjoying the time you have together.....you never know when you won't have that time anymore. 

I don't need to bring any fish home to have a great time on the water and taking home 6 walleye isn't what makes the expense of the trip worth it, it is the memories that make it worth the couple of thousand dollars I spend on the lake every year. 

If it were the 6 walleyes that makes the trip worth the expense, I am telling you, it is a lot cheaper going to Kroger and buying the ****. For those of you who own boats you know what I am talking about.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

They still don't have a possession limit in force in Ohio. Most other states do which means that you can't have in your possession more than a two day limit at any time and that includes in your freezer. Is it enforced proabably not. I will still make as many 10 hour one way trips from Iowa to Erie as I have in the past I'm fine with the 4 fish limit but I doubt that it is going to actually help much at all. 

Will it hurt some people from traveling to Erie oh you bet it will and yes it will hurt the local economy in its wake.


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

rutty said:


> My opinion only.....
> 
> I fish Lake Erie about 5 days a week in the spring all the way up into July and even if they make the Limit 0 walleye, I will still fish for the catch and release. To me fishing isn't about having a full freezer (it is nice at times though), but it is about getting out there with your Dad, Mom, kids, grandma, grandpa, buddies, and whoever else and enjoying the time you have together.....you never know when you won't have that time anymore.
> 
> ...



Amen..Nice post


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

rutty said:


> My opinion only.....
> 
> I fish Lake Erie about 5 days a week in the spring all the way up into July and even if they make the Limit 0 walleye, I will still fish for the catch and release. To me fishing isn't about having a full freezer (it is nice at times though), but it is about getting out there with your Dad, Mom, kids, grandma, grandpa, buddies, and whoever else and enjoying the time you have together.....you never know when you won't have that time anymore.
> 
> ...


Well said. I agree.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

stex1220 said:


> Amen..Nice post


X 3

After living in Virginia and fishing Chesapeake Bay for 12 years, some of those years there were no keeping of Stripers at all. Now it is a 2 fish per day limit down there. I had to make 12 mile one way runs to the CBBT for those. I won't complain if Walleyes are cut to 4. It's better than some alternatives...


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm for whatever laws they impose,I'm still gonna fish even if its C&R,gonna be tuff on the charters to get guys to book, the once a year erie fisherman want their limit and many wont book for 4 fish,not saying I agree with their thinking,but thats how it is.


----------



## falcon2082 (Jun 16, 2008)

Did the Lake Erie Commision lower the overall TAC for the States and Canada or is it looking like just the sport anglers TAC is going to be lowered?


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Great post and very well said, Rutty. Thats what it should be all about.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Well said Rutty! I fish because I enjoy the sport and spending time on the water with friends and family.As for a lower limit hurting the economy or charter business, there is only a 4 fish limit for the spring bite and the bait shops and ramps are full and there are plenty of full charter boats on the reefs so I call BS on that.
Angler ss


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

you must not know too many charter capts.Ask what they think about the limit and what it does to their business.


----------



## smittyou812s (Jul 10, 2006)

Double J is so right! If they pass this! Charter captians will suffer, not to mention local restaurants and hotels. Here in northern ohio we don't need the only tourist attraction to go to the way side like everything else in the state. So many people from other states come here to enjoy our great resource, but if it's not worth the money to do it they're not coming! This state has suffered so much over the years, our representives need to earn they're money and save one thing we have left! Besides all our coal and natural gas which i'll be dead before they settle that dispute! We have an awesome fishery and they should use it wisley.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh the charter trade will take a definite hit if they go to 4 fish all year long. Don't get me wrong, people will still fish it (Erie) but it will be the locals, and die hards. Most of the Charter customers are not either of those classes. They will go to Lake Michigan, or Ontario for Salmon/Trout, or go to Canada instead. 99% of all consumers want maximum return on their spent dollars. Cutting the limit will reduce the return on investment for many, deterring them from making the trip, and spending many, many dollars on our North Coast economy. I know lots of folks are fishing the jig bite when the limit is 4, however most of those people are looking for that fish of a lifetime, or taking advantage of the fish in close. I know I would fish a 1/4 mile off Turtle Creek for 4 fish, and think twice, or 3 times about running to the turn around bouy for 4 fish. Who would be effected by my decision not to go? 
Marina-lost ramp fee
gas station-fuel
bait store- bait, and tackle
convenience store- ice, food, drink
How much do you think the impact of dropping the limits will hamper business owners? By Millions of dollars per year. The kick in pants in my opinion is all this Lake Erie is dying trash is about as believable as global warming.


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

i agree with rutty on one level. i will still be out there fishing 4-5 days a week no matter what the limit is. i love this lake we have but i only live 30 minutes away from it. on the other hand, i have a rental property on kelleys island and from mid april untill mid june i have it booked solid with groups from wisconsin who come every year. each of these groups drive 8-10 hours, have 8-12 guys with 3-5 boats, to catch that hawg that only lake erie can produce.many of these guys said they wouldnt come back if the limit is 4. these groups are good for around $10k a year to me alone. the $ they spend on every think else exceeds the $100k mark to the local economy, and thats just my little rental house. there are hundreds of rental houses like mine and thousands of others it will effect, if you do the math it is mind boogling. i know i am bias on this topic but im not alone and this economy has hurt most people i know in on way or another. i dont think we need the government interfering anymore when no 2 groups of them can agree on the prolem, much less the solution to it !!!!!!!!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Captain Kevin said:


> Why haven't PA., and NY seen the big migration? Simple to answer guys. The last 2 summers have not been near as hot, for near as long as the years prior. The bait fish hung around Lorain, so did the big schools of eye's. They didn't need to find deeper cooler water of PA, and NY to stay comfortable. I am puzzled as to how anyone who fished last year can say the lake is in bad shape population wise. I'll admit, I'm no expert, but I'll also say that the experts obviously aren't either because they can't provide remotely close numbers 2 years in a row, and none of them agree on what is right, or even close. I don't know how many sub 15" fish you guys caught last season, but for every keeper in July, I caught 2 under size. Just my opinion here but the fishermen are the better source of year classes than any research vessel. We as a group cover more water, more depths, in more locations in a days time than a research vessel will in a year. Remember, Sport fishermen give a fish a sporting chance, gill nets don't.


Agreed 100%....the surface and sub-surface temps never reached desirable temperatures until late July due to the unseasonable summer weather we had. The migration happened, just not when we're used to and as far east as us PAyins and NYorkers would like. They'll be back....If they make the limit 4 per man, I wouldn't mind so much, but they make it two and I'll be spending more of my time and money fishing for salmon in NY.

My family and I eat a lot of fish annually...perch, walleye, crappie, steelhead, etc. I consider myself a multi-species fisherman and of course have a passion for fishing in general. However, I will admit, when I go out on the big lake with my $20,000 rig and another $5,000 or $10,000 worth of equipment...not mentioning the gas money I put in, I expect to be able to bag some fish for my freezer. Thats what Erie walleye and perch fishing is for me. I still get the enjoyment factor out of it as well....I say this because of muskie fishing....been doing that for over 20 years and done my share of catching and releasing fish. When I fish for walleye, perch or steel; I'm looking to catch as many as I can "the more the merrier!" And when I'm out walleye or perch fishing, the quicker I can fill the cooler with limits, the better. But thats just me and it sure as Hell doesn't make me or anyone else with the same attitude ANY LESS of a sportsman! The best to all in 2010!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

"If they pass this" ??? There is nothing to pass. The new Ohio laws have a sliding scale for the limit to be determined by the Total Allowable Catch (TAC) set by the Lake Erie Commision. As the TAC declines, so does the limit. They had a copy of the chart at the Cleveland Boat Show, but I can't find it on the ODNR site. Perhaps someone else can.

Anyway, there's no point in debating this topic, the ODNR will do what the law requires and we'll live with it. 

Heck sake, we're all dealing with "stuff" right now anyway. They keep thowing it at us and we keep dealing.... maybe they're trying to turn us into sewage treatment plants.

Good luck


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

iridealot9 said:


> i agree with rutty on one level. i will still be out there fishing 4-5 days a week no matter what the limit is. i love this lake we have but i only live 30 minutes away from it. on the other hand, i have a rental property on kelleys island and from mid april untill mid june i have it booked solid with groups from wisconsin who come every year. each of these groups drive 8-10 hours, have 8-12 guys with 3-5 boats, to catch that hawg that only lake erie can produce.many of these guys said they wouldnt come back if the limit is 4. these groups are good for around $10k a year to me alone. the $ they spend on every think else exceeds the $100k mark to the local economy, and thats just my little rental house. there are hundreds of rental houses like mine and thousands of others it will effect, if you do the math it is mind boogling. i know i am bias on this topic but im not alone and this economy has hurt most people i know in on way or another. i dont think we need the government interfering anymore when no 2 groups of them can agree on the prolem, much less the solution to it !!!!!!!!


I hear you on the financial impact for you, no debate on that topic...but as far as the Wisco boys...there attitude over those additional 2 fish is screwed up. I wouldn't think they are coming to Erie just to fill a cooler, they can do that in Wisconsin, alot of great walleye waters in Wisconsin, what we have that they don't is out average fish is now days is 3-5 pounds not 1-2 and we have alot of more of them and around the islands they are alot easier to catch. To make up for that extra 2 fish, keep a 8 pounder instead of a 4 pounder, there are your extra fillets. What's great about Erie is you can go out and catch 30-80 fish when the bite is good and take your pick of what size fish you want to keep and enjoy the great lake on whole different level than most other if not all other body's of water...if the out of state guys don't come just for those extra 2 fish. I say screw em, they aren't coming for the right reasons any damn way. If they are searching for a true wall hanger we may have alot of 10 pound fish but If I was hog hunting for the fish of a lifetime Erie is not on my top 5 list I'll tell you that. Columbia River, Bay of Quinte and a few others would come first. Guys on walleye central do polls on top 5 waters for trophy fish and Erie hardly makes the list, MANY waters produce huge walleye we just have alot of walleye and big ones but not the numbers of real monsters. Guys on Quinte in the fall laugh at 10's and even 11's. They 12's get noticed it's the 13-15 that get the nod of nice fish.


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

Jim Stedke said:


> "If they pass this" ??? There is nothing to pass. The new Ohio laws have a sliding scale for the limit to be determined by the Total Allowable Catch (TAC) set by the Lake Erie Commision. As the TAC declines, so does the limit. They had a copy of the chart at the Cleveland Boat Show, but I can't find it on the ODNR site. Perhaps someone else can.
> 
> Anyway, there's no point in debating this topic, the ODNR will do what the law requires and we'll live with it.
> 
> ...


Gosh a voice of reason does show up now and then.

I've got the Bass Pro seminar on you tube. Travis explains the Lake Erie TAC procedure. There are 5 videos from this session, you can see them all at You Tube under wbsavideo. We also have video from a fes tourneys under Lake Erie walleye Trail.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8O6STWlzOi0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8O6STWlzOi0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Someone explain this to me because I really don't understand the thought process of the DNR. If we don't close the spawn, because sport fishing can't possibly impact the overall population. How can reducing the number for the entire year make a difference? You pop a female that is egg laden how many fish are taken out of the system? 1, How many potential fish? thousands? I don't know, I'm asking. I just don't see the logic here.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> If we don't close the spawn


It doesn't matter if you kill a female walleye in April or you kill her in November. The fish is dead. All those eggs will never be laid. 

Closing one particular part of the year does not solve the problem. Reducing the total number of fish killed each year does. 

And I agree with Kgone about Wisconsin...to a point. Yes..they have walleyes to catch in Wisconsin but no...their walleye fishing is nowhere close to what Erie is...in size and numbers. 

Let's ask our Michigan brethren how much they enjoyed not being able to fish in March and April in their Erie waters a few years back....I know what happened, and I know what ripple effect results were that still are in effect today.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

BFG said:


> It doesn't matter if you kill a female walleye in April or you kill her in November. The fish is dead. All those eggs will never be laid.
> .


Here's a different way to look at it. If the fish lays her eggs in April, that's eggs that will/should be fertile and the process goes on. But if you take her out of the equation all together, that's thousands of new fry that will never get a chance to replenish the stock. It's kind of like why we don't shoot hen turkeys in the spring.


----------



## FishON32 (Jun 26, 2006)

Here's my take on this subject. I fish maybe once a week because of work and what the weather conditions are since I have an 18' boat. I usually go out with my dad or my brother and sometimes both when we walleye fish. If we get our limits (4 fish each) everytime we go out that is plenty of fillets in the freezer. There are a lot of guys who fill up their freezer and give a whole lot of fish to others, which is fine. Maybe they just won't be able to give so much away for a year or two. If guys are that concerned about having that much fish they can perch fish also. Same thing with the charter guys, they can still take guys out perchin and save a lot of $$ instead of trolling.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

This thread was started on hearsay so it's all the same until someone officially says otherwise. The first official word might come on March 6th at the Charter Captains conference.


----------



## Mr. Coldwater (Dec 19, 2009)

May 1. ......


Jim Stedke said:


> "If they pass this" ??? There is nothing to pass. The new Ohio laws have a sliding scale for the limit to be determined by the Total Allowable Catch (TAC) set by the Lake Erie Commision. As the TAC declines, so does the limit. They had a copy of the chart at the Cleveland Boat Show, but I can't find it on the ODNR site. Perhaps someone else can.
> 
> Anyway, there's no point in debating this topic, the ODNR will do what the law requires and we'll live with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

ezbite said:


> *heard *today that pa and mich have agreed to 4 walleye per day limit all year long and that the powers that be are just waiting for ohio and ny to sign off on it before they make an offical anouncement. anybody hear anything thru the grapevine about this or is this rumor?


 37 replies (38 now) with opinions flying all over with FACTS being optional (for the most part) to a post about a RUMOR 

Is it spring yet?? 

Kgone those "Wisco boys" will have to go somewhere their DNR CLOSES the walleye season in most of the state from March till May and has a bag limit of 1 walleye during that time on some places: http://www.dnr.state.wi.us/fish/regulations/2009/documents/fhregs0910.pdf#seasonslengthbaglimits


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I'm aware of the closed season, alot of places have closed seasons. Even more reason for them not to NOT come to Erie over 2 fish


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> Here's a different way to look at it. If the fish lays her eggs in April, that's eggs that will/should be fertile and the process goes on. But if you take her out of the equation all together, that's thousands of new fry that will never get a chance to replenish the stock. It's kind of like why we don't shoot hen turkeys in the spring.


It doesn't matter when that fish dies. November or April. She had eggs when she was caught in April...just like she had eggs when she was caught in November. Doesn't matter...it was still fileted. 

You don't shoot hen turkeys at all...do you?


----------



## coopason (Oct 31, 2007)

4 fish will not stop alot of guys who can afford coming over, guess I'll have to stay a few more days longer. Just a different opinion from an out of STATER..

See ya soon

Coop


----------



## Steimy (Jun 29, 2008)

I would venture to say that the majority of fisherman buy a boat and all of the gear because they love to catch fish. Sure, many of us, including me love to eat fish as well. 

However, if my first love was to eat fish......I'd sell all my gear and go buy fish......it would be a lot cheaper.


----------



## smittyou812s (Jul 10, 2006)

After doing some research Ontario has already set six as a daily limit just like Ohio! I think this mention of 4 is B.S. As for Pa. If anyone has ever hunted there look how they run they're management of wildlife. They go from one extreme to another! ODNR has been on top of things for years, I have faith in them! When I was a kid we had to hunt Pa to tag a deer. Ohio deer were ghosts if you could even find a track! As for turkeys I use to drive 4 1/2 hours maybe to here a gooble! Now I live in the city and feed them both at my bird feeder! As for guys saying they cant get the fish they use to like the 80's numbers, yes they have declined! However the water clearity has changed and the fish are much more smarter too thats evolution of a spieces! You just have to be able to change ways that you fish depending on the conditions. Walleye fishing isn't pearch fishing by a long shot!


----------



## smittyou812s (Jul 10, 2006)

EZ clean OUT your PM's! IT's Full!


----------



## Double A (Dec 27, 2006)

If you take a female in July, it is still taken out of the system. Eggs are not the issue. The conditions after and during the spawn are. Remember the largest hatch on record, 03, came from one of the smallest seed stocks. 

Do yourself a favor and watch Hartman's video's, or catch one of his seminars. Ask him these tough ?'s. He is easy to listen to and very knowledgable on this subject. He works on this stuff for a living. 

We will know May 1 what the limits will be for this year. That accomplishment to get the law change was great. No guessing a year in advance.

Hope spring gets here soon,

AAron


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

rutty said:


> If it were the 6 walleyes that makes the trip worth the expense, I am telling you, it is a lot cheaper going to Kroger and buying the ****. For those of you who own boats you know what I am talking about.


Amen to that brotha....and I wouldnt be hunting either!!


BUT - it does offset your all in cost. I eat a heck of a lot of deer, walleye, steelhead, gills, rabbitts, goose, etc (you get the point) throughout the year and it does offset the high cost of meat at the grocery store.

I totally agree though, if the put the cost per lb on the table I could be eating filet every night of the year at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

just some info here the limit in worse case scenario could be one..............yes one. like i said in a worse case scenario, also walleye produce 25,000 eggs per pound of fish. its has little with closing a season for walleye during the spring. it has more to do with mother nature. whether after they spawn the water heats up too fast or gets really cold thats the kind of stuff thats detrimental to the eggs, also high winds that could silt the eggs over is not good.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

The population of Canada is a whopping 34 million, that's all of Canada. It wouldn't matter in the least if they had a sportfishing limit on Walleye at all for all the anglers they have targeting Lake Erie Walleye.


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

smittyou812s said:


> EZ clean OUT your PM's! IT's Full!


???? Is this for me ???? 

My PM's are fine thank you.


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

Fish Scalper said:


> The population of Canada is a whopping 34 million, that's all of Canada. It wouldn't matter in the least if they had a sportfishing limit on Walleye at all for all the anglers they have targeting Lake Erie Walleye.


They also have about 5 ports on their side of the lake. Probably more people fish out of Turtle Creek in 2 months than all of the Canadian ports in a years time.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

reo said:


> 37 replies (38 now) with opinions flying all over with FACTS being optional (for the most part) to a post about a RUMOR


make no mistake, i never said this was true, i said, i heard and is this true or a rumor. i never said, i read anywhere or it was fact. please .....dont twist my words.


----------



## walleyeseizure (Jul 26, 2008)

quick facts.. Yes Canada does net walleyes and they do get there TAC limits.. But without netting you would see an even bigger population of sheep heads White perch etc.... They keep those too just look in the port clinton fish dept. People in the south eat sheep head and white perch... Last I checked They are estimating the lake walleye population to be around 18 million. with is near the cut off to lower the limit to five... 2007 fish hatch was around 10 million walleye.. 2009 hatch was average... its all about the weather guys and flexibility... big school hung out in lorain all summer, Last spring sucked lots of wind and cool weather ... Last summer we limited out of ashtabula ever trip from july2-sept 15 30 walleye a trip with a average of 5 hrs of fishing.. Populations are up and down things that don't help are bad weather for hatching. need calm springs and fast warm up. people need to keep only there limits (see peoples ice fishing pics). And last maybe a real solution would be to come up with a plan for the nuclear power plant intakes to limit how many walleye fry the kill each year.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

All rumors, contain a little truth. I have been hearing the number 4 since last November. Coincidence? Maybe, maybe not. My point to the spawn was taken the wrong way. Here is what I meant. If you take a female out of the spawn, she is lost, along with her possible fry. I get that. What I don't get is this. If you drop the total limit per man from 6 to 4, you gain 2 left over fish per man, per trip. If I go every day from March 1st until November 1st that is 245 days. multiply that by 2 for the 2 fish reduction, and I am at 490 fish that are now left over in the system due to the reduction. However if I kill 1 female during the spawn, her, and her potential fry are lost. Estimates range from 10-25,000 eggs per fish depending on size. I would have to fish for approx. 20 years to break even for the taking of that 1 female during the spawn. So, that being said, why would you not close the spawn before you drop daily takes. I know that a female is just as dead in July as April. The difference is the female killed in March/April has made it through all of natures hazards, All of K-Gones worm harnesses, and all of EZ_BITES stingers, give her a month to spawn her eggs, and help contribute to the population. Do I fish the reefs in April? Yes I do. Am I preaching the close the spawn sermon? No I'm not. I'm just saying that in my opinion, and logicically thinking, dropping the total daily limit does not make sense if your going to kill fish during the spawn if your true purpose...key words, TRUE PURPOSE is to raise the population, why would you take the knocked up girls, out of the delivery room. It wreaks of monetary gain for someone.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Each year, when I read one of these threads, ONE thing becomes perfectly clear in my mind.

ODNR has a near impossible job. There is no absolute science in managing a fishery influenced by continuous human input.


----------



## still casting (Jul 9, 2006)

I hear you all about fishing for fun , but has anyone priced Walleye at the grocery store lately? Dont have a Krogers around hear but 15.99 a pound as of yesterday. So Like it or not I fish to catch and enjoy the spoils of my quest . Eating fish (walleye or other species) is something I enjoy doing , just like you might like steak I might like lobster personal preference is just that personal. Im just stating that Im not going to run up to Erie as much if , this happens , I'll stay closer and save some $$$ and still take dad ,kids, grandpa,grandma , litlle jimmy down the street out and still have just as much fun. Bottom line its going to hurt the economy. Would you pay $90 bucks for a charter for 4 fish? I'm still going to fish Erie maybe just not 4 trips a week. And yes I have a 20,000 dollar boat and a Large SUV to pull it which all require $$$ to enjoy fishing Erie.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

If you can't afford to go fishing because you can only bring home 4 walleye each or have to go more often to keep the freezer full then get over it. I usually am only able to catch about 4 fish a day so now I'll be able to get on the radio more often and brag I "got my ticket"! ;-)

If you are fishing strictly for fillets then the good news is that sheephead limits will likely remain unchanged...take home a coolerful .

Tim


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

whats the differance between him getting his limit and you getting your ticket? the law says what you can keep and whether he keeps it or not is his right. You throw your Ticket back when your done? I keep mine too and fill my cooler with perch. That being what I prefer. I seldom keep walleye not caring to eat them. Guess I could complain and say we dont need to keep walleye since I dont like them. Makes as much sence as the rest. I dont believe the charters will do well with this law and they help keep our fishing open there. Thats what I worry about.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

ezbite said:


> make no mistake, i never said this was true, i said, i heard and is this true or a rumor. i never said, i read anywhere or it was fact. please .....dont twist my words.


Was not trying to twist your words nor imply that you said anything more that this was a rumor. Actually I tried to point that out. Apoligies for any confusion.

57 posts (and counting) with some folks getting mighty worked up about a RUMOR.....just sayin'


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

double post sorry


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I hope the ODNR dose what they think is right for the walleye population not what helps the charters or fill little jimmy down the streets freezer.
 Angler ss


----------



## smittyou812s (Jul 10, 2006)

No so sorry ezmarc that was intended to EZBITE his PM'S were full and excepting no more!


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

I realized that after I responded. Getting slow in my retirement! My fault not yours!


----------



## westwind (Feb 24, 2008)

why dont we raise the size limit so that all the females get to spawn at least one time in there life.how many females get caught that never had a chance to spawn.but i dont know what that size is 17-18 inches i think .maybe travis hartman or somebody else from the division of wildlife can chime in on that.ps i think travis and the rest of the gang. are on top of things considering the different varibles that they have to deal with. Capt Morgan .westwind sportfishing.............:T


----------



## 44035 (Mar 7, 2007)

this should be easy, no 1 lower the limit to three that should get rid of all the charters, no 2 ban trolling, im sure these guys dragging all that stuff around knew how to fish at one time. no3 buy the netters out, if we can spend a trillion dollars to buy out the banks and mortgage companies we should have a few million to get rid of the netters.


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

-----ok-----


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

44035 said:


> this should be easy, no 1 lower the limit to three that should get rid of all the charters, no 2 ban trolling, im sure these guys dragging all that stuff around knew how to fish at one time. no3 buy the netters out, if we can spend a trillion dollars to buy out the banks and mortgage companies we should have a few million to get rid of the netters.


Seriously...?


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

44035 said:


> this should be easy, no 1 lower the limit to three that should get rid of all the charters, no 2 ban trolling, im sure these guys dragging all that stuff around knew how to fish at one time. no3 buy the netters out, if we can spend a trillion dollars to buy out the banks and mortgage companies we should have a few million to get rid of the netters.


all i can say about that is.....


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

44035 said:


> this should be easy, no 1 lower the limit to three that should get rid of all the charters, no 2 ban trolling, im sure these guys dragging all that stuff around knew how to fish at one time. no3 buy the netters out, if we can spend a trillion dollars to buy out the banks and mortgage companies we should have a few million to get rid of the netters.


I hope this was an attempt at a joke. If not why not just stop all boat traffic so the water has better quality and put a bounty on all gobies turned in. 
The lakes have surivived alot from the polution and all the net fishing in the 1900's. IMO she will survive again. If we need to help by dropping the limit so be it. I love walleye and eat some as i bring them home but also freeze alot for use over winter. It is just like any other fishery any place in the states. I fished saltwater while in the military and saw the same thing. Cut back at times and they do rebound. IF the bag limit is changed we will all deal with it. Its part of being a fisherman and it is our responsability to safe our love. Thats why we pay for our licenes and pay for for everything we do it helps support our lake and our fish. putting charters out of buisness isn't an answer. Stopping trolling is just a lash out at those that have learned another way to fish. I jig, cast and started learning how to troll last year. Blaming trollers is like blaming people for not fishing with canepoles and a twisted piece of metal as a hook.
Lets just ban boat and equipment makers too


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

That's just his way of saying...he can't and does not know how to catch fish...!


----------



## 44035 (Mar 7, 2007)

gottcha, ahmen


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

If you drift with a dead stick, it's the same as trolling. The only difference is you use the wind instead of a motor.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

I would also like to add that when the chop is right, I'll run harnesses and in-line boards on a drift, but with a trolling set up, so am I drifting or trolling?


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> I would also like to add that when the chop is right, I'll run harnesses and in-line boards on a drift, but with a trolling set up, so am I drifting or trolling?


If you ain't standing on the bow leanin' 'ginst the rail working the swing with your Lamiglas rod and Parrish Pea...you ain't walleye fishin' son....


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

BFG said:


> If you ain't standing on the bow leanin' 'ginst the rail working the swing with your Lamiglas rod and Parrish Pea...you ain't walleye fishin' son....


I don't know about the glass rod thing!


----------



## westwind (Feb 24, 2008)

its all fishing no matter who you are or how you look at it. morgan,,,,,,,,,,,,,:T


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

BFG said:


> If you ain't standing on the bow leanin' 'ginst the rail working the swing with your Lamiglas rod and Parrish Pea...you ain't walleye fishin' son....


I don't know about BFG.Captain Kevin and I have used the before mentioned method with good results as well as kagee and myself.we call it the Vermillion Slide.Captain kevin Knows where the name came from.


----------



## mhcarl1965 (Jan 24, 2008)

If it was ONLY sport for me, I Would target Sheep and Smallies- way better fight IMO! I love heading home to a fish fry of walleye and perch. I have over 30K invested in my Walleye Rig, and limit cuts would factor into the number of trips to Erie with the cost of fuel. But, I do want whats best for the fishery/walleye. I just pray that I'm *giving away *my boat to someone in 5 years, eager to fish for asian carp! Mike


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Sounds like someone needs to learn how to fish!!!


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

No it sounds like we need some warm weather so we can all get our fat a$$es out from behind these computers, and go fishing!!


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

Captain Kevin said:


> No it sounds like we need some warm weather so we can all get our fat a$$es out from behind these computers, and go fishing!!


you can say that again!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

No it sounds like we need some warm weather so we can all get our fat a$$es out from behind these computers, and go fishing!! 


Done


----------



## 2CatchEyes (Apr 11, 2008)

You have to love a 3 page debate! 6 or 4 it is out of my control. But I will be on the water when the ice is gone and it's 4 then anyway. Hope they increase it to 6 May 1st but if not, I'm not going to stop walleye fishing!!!!!

If it goes to 4 then just take more people fishing, they get to enjoy it and you get to stay out longer.


----------



## MY BONNIE (Nov 11, 2009)

Four or six, who cares, its a great day on the lake. If is four, look out steelhead. My people get 8hrs, even if gas is 10.00 a gal. Ill be keeping the rigers on the boat all year long. sorry river guys. its going to be a sliver slaughter.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> we call it the Vermillion Slide


Yep....gonna just leave that one alone to you and Capt. Kevin.....



If we are going to invite more people on the boat I surely hope my buddies do the right thing and forget cousin Tony and invite Fantasia and her twin sister Sublime.....


----------



## 44035 (Mar 7, 2007)

fished with parrish back in the early 80s out of floros. the guys i run with bought the lure company from him , had it for about ten years , sold it in the mid 90s. those were the good old days.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

BFG said:


> Yep....gonna just leave that one alone to you and Capt. Kevin.....
> 
> 
> 
> If we are going to invite more people on the boat I surely hope my buddies do the right thing and forget cousin Tony and invite Fantasia and her twin sister Sublime.....


BFG sometimes your pretty funny..............this wasn't one of those times. By the way, after seeing your posts on OW, and here, lets do a drift trip this spring on my boat. No trolling, just weight forwards, and harnesses. Deal?


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> fished with parrish back in the early 80s out of floros. the guys i run with bought the lure company from him , had it for about ten years , sold it in the mid 90s. those were the good old days.


Saw guys buying Parrish Peas the other day at the Monroe show. No doubt they still work. 

I've drift fished a lot on Erie. There are days when you really, really, hammer the fish. As summer wears on...those days are fewer and farther between. 

So Kevin..when we are drifting...are we going to be trolling along the bottom with bottom bouncers and harnesses? LOL


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> BFG sometimes your pretty funny..............this wasn't one of those times.


Oh yeah...and notice this in my post...


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

bfg said:


> oh yeah...and notice this in my post...


i did!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Captain Kevin said:


> If you drift with a dead stick, it's the same as trolling. The only difference is you use the wind instead of a motor.


Worded that wrong Kev,

It was supposed to say " The wind is a motor" 

I know , you were in a hurry...


----------

